# Truck Driver tries to mow down Delhi Traffic Police Commissioner



## Nipun (Jan 30, 2013)

*Truck driver tries to mow down Delhi Police traffic chief, constable​* 


> A truck driver allegedly attempted to run over a senior traffic police officer and a constable in the national capital on Tuesday night.
> 
> The incident took place near Kalindi Kunj area in south-east Delhi when joint commissioner of police (JCP) Satyendra Garg , who heads Delhi Traffic Police, was on rounds with DCP traffic (south) Premnath.
> 
> ...



Source: Truck driver tries to mow down Delhi Police traffic chief, constable : North, News - India Today


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *Truck driver tries to mow down Delhi Police traffic chief, constable​*
> 
> 
> Source: Truck driver tries to mow down Delhi Police traffic chief, constable : North, News - India Today


Why did they arrest the owner? Was he present in the truck?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why did they arrest the owner? Was he present in the truck?



Owner is also responsible because it is a "Public Carrier". The vehicle doesn't belong to the DRIVER.....

Such incidents takes place because some people take bribe and the Driver was only trying to save some money.....but caught for some other reason. Also the Driver should have been booked for RASH driving and not attempt to murder..... 

Nothing is going to happen to the Driver even if he is caught..... there is no LAW under Motor Vehicle Act, which forbids the driver from killing someone "unintentionally".


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Tech&ME said:


> Owner is also responsible because it is a "Public Carrier". The vehicle doesn't belong to the DRIVER.....
> 
> Such incidents takes place because some people take bribe and the Driver was only trying to save some money.....but caught for some other reason. Also the Driver should have been booked for RASH driving and not attempt to murder.....
> 
> Nothing is going to happen to the Driver even if he is caught..... there is no LAW under Motor Vehicle Act, which forbids the driver from killing someone "unintentionally".


Well, here's an example, suppose you sell knives, someone buys your knife and kills someone, will the police arrest you? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 31, 2013)

Well , I think since the driver wasn't caught , they'll go to the owner.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Well , I think since the driver wasn't caught , they'll go to the owner.


Yeah, but why arrest him, if my employee kills someone, does that make me liable for the crime? Where's a lawyer when you need one, someone summon sumopathak...


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but why arrest him, if my employee kills someone, does that make me liable for the crime? Where's a lawyer when you need one, someone summon sumopathak...



Well its called vicarious liability what happens is that most of the time Employees are not in a condition to pay hence company/Employer pays the money
Also its not everytime company/employer pays say you are a computer engineer and yous crew somebody computer then company will pay on your behalf but during the course of employment if you punch somebody which is not a part of work assigned to you in your employment then you will pay
here driver's task is to drive tuck part of his employment hence he will have to pay


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> Well its called vicarious liability what happens is that most of the time Employees are not in a condition to pay hence company/Employer pays the money
> Also its not everytime company/employer pays say you are a computer engineer and yous crew somebody computer then company will pay on your behalf but during the course of employment if you punch somebody which is not a part of work assigned to you in your employment then you will pay
> here driver's task is to drive tuck part of his employment hence he will have to pay


Yeah,  get that, but why arrest him? They could just fine him(it was an accident and no property was damaged, so not sure who will receive the payment).


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 31, 2013)

They mush have booked him for criminal charges anyway your logic is like saying I shoot at you and I miss so I shouldn't be charged with attempt to murder


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> They mush have booked him for criminal charges anyway your logic is like saying I shoot at you and I miss so I shouldn't be charged with attempt to murder



Lets call this a loophole in motor vehicle act.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 31, 2013)

AajTak said the truck had stopped when a constable indicated him, but rushed when documents were asked.

Mr. Satyendra Garg posted on FB: *www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=528326717189036&id=117817371573308


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 31, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Lets call this a loophole in motor vehicle act.



But ,keeping the loopholes and archaic Laws of Motor Vehicle Act...ACTIVE for the benefit of the Politicians,Criminals and above all the SYSTEM...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> They mush have booked him for criminal charges anyway your logic is like saying I shoot at you and I miss so I shouldn't be charged with attempt to murder


Umm no, the owner was NOT present in the vehicle, your logic is like this, suppose I am a TCS employee, I kill someone during my office hours outside of my office, now the police should arrest ratan tata(or cyrus).


----------



## Nipun (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Umm no, the owner was NOT present in the vehicle, your logic is like this, suppose I am a TCS employee, I kill someone during my office hours outside of my office, now the police should arrest ratan tata(or cyrus).



Yes, I agree with you.
The Hindu  says driver is arrested and owner isn't.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Yes, I agree with you.
> The Hindu  says driver is arrested and owner isn't.


Righto...


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 3, 2013)

What ever it may be....

The Jt. Commissioner of Delhi Police has stepped down from his post [ read *retired* ]


----------



## Nipun (Feb 3, 2013)

Tech&ME said:


> What ever it may be....
> 
> The Jt. Commissioner of Delhi Police has stepped down from his post [ read *retired* ]



NO!
He isn't retired. He's transferred to Mizoram.

EDIT: Unable to find a related article but read last line of *indiatoday.intoday.in/story/traffi...own-car-a-ticket-satyendra-garg/1/221734.html


> (Satyendra Garg)who is going to leave office in a few days as he has been transferred from Delhi to Mizoram, said.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> NO!
> He isn't retired. He's transferred to Mizoram.


There he'll get killed by terrorists, the system fk'ed him both ways


----------



## Nipun (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> There he'll get killed by terrorists, the system fk'ed him both ways



He was a great officer. I hope the new JCP Traffic is as good as him or better. Who is new JCP anyways?
Sorry for OT.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> He was a great officer. I hope the new JCP Traffic is as good as him or better. Who is new JCP anyways?
> Sorry for OT.


Who knows, this is the reward for hardworking police officers in India, just google 'Damayanti Sen' and see first few links, politicians rule this country, even judges are afraid of them, sad but true


----------



## D@rekills4 (Feb 3, 2013)

After reading the last few posts,

1 news, 100  stories.

*i50.tinypic.com/j9acer.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to the art of trolling and off topic


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 3, 2013)

Nipun said:


> NO!
> He isn't retired. He's transferred to Mizoram.
> 
> EDIT: Unable to find a related article but read last line of Traffic cop forced to issue challan to own car : North, News - India Today





tkin said:


> Who knows, this is the reward for hardworking police officers in India, just google 'Damayanti Sen' and see first few links, politicians rule this country, even judges are afraid of them, sad but true



Yes ! He has been transferred to Mizoram. (He posted it on FB to clear the confusion.)

Even Kiran Bedi was also transferred to Mizoram. And she was also transferred the next day itself to Goa when she impounded Indira Gandhi's Car.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

On topic: I think that driver was ony trying to save money. The bribe taking culture among police is the reason behind this incident.

<This is my personal opinion>


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> On topic: I think that driver was ony trying to save money. The bribe taking culture among police is the reason behind this incident.
> 
> <This is my personal opinion>


Yeah, similar accident happened in WB too, a few years back, some guys got killed as I remember.


----------

